# [Midi-Tower] - Großer CPU-Lüfter - Wie schätzt man das am Besten ab?



## Dennis19 (15. Februar 2012)

*[Midi-Tower] - Großer CPU-Lüfter - Wie schätzt man das am Besten ab?*

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage, da ich mir nach meinem Projekt "Office-PC" einen "Gaming-PC" zusammenstellen möchte und nun schon fleißig am Recherchieren bin. 

Also ich gehe jetzt von einem Midi-Tower aus:

Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster - Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und das wäre der besagte CPU-Kühler

Phanteks PH-TC14PE_RD rot - Phanteks PH-TC14PE_RD rot (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nun erkenne ich als Laie, dass bei dem Gehäuse ein CPU-Kühler bis max. 175mm Höhe möglich ist.

Die Frage, die ich mir natürlich stelle ist, ob der Hersteller das inklusive der integrierten Lüfter (oben und hinten) berechnet hat oder exklusive.

Oder ist es unmöglich / nicht empfehlenswert einen großen Lüfter in einen Midi-Tower einzubauen? Falls dies der Fall sein sollte muss ich wohl doch noch etwas sparen und dann in einen Big Tower investieren... ^^ Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand von Euch das erklären könnte, da ich mit den Maßen so gut wie nichts anfangen kann.

Anhand des oberen Beispiels sehe ich z.B., dass das Gehäuse eine Maße von BxHxT: 205x495x510mm hat und der CPU-Kühler 140x159.7x171mm - sprich es sollte sich ausgehen.

Freundlich grüßt Euer lernwilliger (und leider noch blutiger Anfänger was die Maße angeht :/),

Dennis


----------



## Cinnayum (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Midi-Tower] - Großer CPU-Lüfter - Wie schätzt man das am Besten ab?*

Die üblicherweise montierten Lüfter sind 120mm. Die passen also problemlos. Manche Kühler z.B. von Noctua haben 140mm Lüfter drauf. Die stehen dann etwas über den Kühlkörper drüber. Die sollten aber auch noch reinpassen.

Deine Kombination ist sehr üblich. Die beliebtesten Gehäuse sind Miditower. Fast niemand stellt sich mehr einen 1m Big Tower ins Büro. Im Laufe der Zeit sind Miditower daher auch etwas breiter geworden.


----------



## type_o (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Midi-Tower] - Großer CPU-Lüfter - Wie schätzt man das am Besten ab?*

Allgemein geht man von folgendem optimalem Luftstrom aus: vorn rein und hinten raus! dazu gibt es nun zig Varianten mit unterschiedlichen Größen der einzelnen Lüfter, aber auch verschiedenen Orten der Anbringung! 
Vorn und unten sollten immer > in das Gehäuse< die Luft bringen! 
Hinten und oben, die Luft raus! 
Seitenlüfter sind zu 98% eher hinderlich!!! 
Der CPU-Lüfter 'bläst' die Luft in den CPU-Kühler nach der Rückseite des Case.
Natürlich gibt es auch andere Funktionsweisen einer LuKü, bsw. LianLi oder das Raven2! 
Das Grundprinzip ist aber immer gleich: auf EINER Seite rein (vorn und unten sind zwei ) und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite die erwärmte Luft wieder raus! 
Im prinzip reicht ein guter Lüfter vorn für Frischlurt, und ein Lüfter hinten für die erwärmte Luft raus! Und dazwischen ist der CPU-Kühler, in Richtung 'Rausblasend'! 

MfG typeo


----------



## Gothic1806 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Midi-Tower] - Großer CPU-Lüfter - Wie schätzt man das am Besten ab?*

Bei dem Gehäuse stets im Preisvergleich wie hoch maximal der Cpukühler sein darf und üblicherweise bei Towern ohne Seitenfenster und Lüfter rechnet man die Breite minus ca. 4 cm .
Das ergibt sich so :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platz zwischen Seitenwand und Motherboardtray : 1 cm + - je nach Gehäuse 
Motherboardtray mit Abstandhalter , Motherboard , Sockel , Cpu : 2 cm + 1cm reserve hat bei mir bis jetzt immer geklappt .


Mfg Markus


----------



## Dennis19 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Midi-Tower] - Großer CPU-Lüfter - Wie schätzt man das am Besten ab?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten!  Und danke Gothic1806 für die Erklärung! Ich glaube ich habe es jetzt verstanden! 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis

@type_o

Wenn man sich nun doch für Seitenlüfter entscheidet, wie sollten diese am Besten montiert werden? Sollten sie eher die Luft von Außen nach Innen saugen oder die heiße Luft nach Außen pusten?


----------



## Gonzberg (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Midi-Tower] - Großer CPU-Lüfter - Wie schätzt man das am Besten ab?*



Dennis19 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten!  Und danke Gothic1806 für die Erklärung! Ich glaube ich habe es jetzt verstanden!
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> 
> ...


 
Seitenlüfter sind generell nicht sonderlich empfehlenswert, da sie den Airflow eher hindern als fördern. Vorne 1-2 rein und hinten/oben 1-2 raus reicht normalerweile völlig aus!


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Midi-Tower] - Großer CPU-Lüfter - Wie schätzt man das am Besten ab?*

Zum thema seitenlüfter sind hinderlich,bei SLI/CF können sie für ruhe sorgen .
Bei einer Mittelklassewakü für Mora temperaturen,bei gleichem geräuschniveau.(Das netzteil halt...)
Mann kann bei Aerodymamik so gut wie nichts als hinderlich anstreichen ,hauptsache die prinzipien werden nicht gebrochen und der rest passt ins paket.
Porsche ist auch ******** weil der motor im heck steckt? Man sollte sich in solchen angelegenheiten zeit nehmen.

Zum projekt:
Vorne 2x irgendwas ledloses und leiseres rein. Hinten 3x was ledloses und langsameres als die vorderen 2 rein.(Sodass nur ein wenig luft mehr rein als rausgepumpt wird,mit dem ohr geht das ganz gut das letzte feintuning,druck faucht leise.)
Zb 5x 120mm Bequiet oder Sythe 800rpm. Vorne 2x650 hinten 3x400RPM.

Da in der seite ein Fenster ist würde ich das so lassen,falls in die andere seite ein Lüfter passt dann da noch ein 800Rpm einblasend ,die vorderen sollten dann 3x450Rpm drehn+- immer grob etwas mehr rein als raus.

Später geht auch wakü (240x120x60radi vorne und unterm deckel,wenn nicht sogar 2x280x140er breite).

Desweiteren ist es empfehlenswert Gummientkoppler dazu zu kaufen,ganz grosses kino.
Ne SSD und Externe Festplatte über E-sata/Usb3 noch und die kiste ist so leise wie es halt für dein Netzteil machbar ist.


----------

